# Out Now & Introducing: Flourish - Creative tools that focus on the finer details (June 2022 Release: Hex Choir)



## audioimperia (Jun 16, 2022)

*FLOURISH BY AUDIO IMPERIA*

We are excited to introduce a new line of products to our cinematic catalog: the FLOURISH series.

Sometimes our most memorable musical moments can occur in the most unusual and unexpected ways. The smallest of inspirations can turn a soundtrack into a sensation. With Flourish, our aim is to capture this emotion and deliver creative tools that focus on the finer details. Each Flourish product is designed to add something unique to your sound palette and made available to all of you who desire individuality and fresh ideas.

Each Flourish release will be available for 6 weeks from the day of release and is then discontinued, to make room for you to discover your next Flourish product. But fear not, as we will be releasing brand new Flourish products in a frequent matter, each with its own unique essence and virtue. To ensure quick turnaround times we will be using the Full Version of Kontakt as our platform, for the time being, meaning that the Flourish products will not work in the free Kontakt Player.

To kick off this new series we present to you:

*HEX CHOIR - Tension & Horror Choir (5 Soprano Singers) - $39.00*

In 2019 we had the absolute pleasure of working on the music for the Official Gameplay Trailer for Diablo IV. The music for the trailer was to be very dark, and creepy, with hints of whispering like ritual chanting or spells. While we did use parts of the vocal stems from the Announcement Cinematic that were provided to us by Blizzard Entertainment, we also did a couple of custom vocal sessions with a small group of soprano singers to enhance that particular vibe. We learned a lot about recording very unusual articulations during that project which resulted in a series of more focused sessions with 5 Soprano Singers to create Hex Choir.

​



The articulations in Hex Choir are split into two categories:

Atonal
Tonal
Atonal:

Short Soft Syllables: Fa, Who, Fo, Sah, Sha, Energetic, Energetic Short, Yelp
Downers Aah (Short, Medium, Long)
Downers Eeh (Medium, Long, Harsh)
Downers Ooh (Medium, Long)
Riser Aah (Short, Medium, Long)
Riser Eeh (Short, Medium, Long)
Riser Oh (Short, Long)
Screams (Short, Sustained, Maximum)
Breathy Syllables: Kha, Sha, Sha Sharp, Tah
Misc: Sh!, Whooshy Build, Groans, Goblin Noises, WeeOOoOOw, Chugga
Tonal:

Spooky Sustains: Aah, Mm, Uu
Soft Sustains: Aah, Eeh
Aah Sustains: Breathy, Strong, Strong 2
Eeh Sustains: Strong, Strong 2
De Sustain: Strong
THX Sustain: THeX



​*PRICING & LIMITED TIME AVAILABILITY*

$39.00
Hex Choir will only be available until August 1st, 2022.
*Important Note:* Hex Choir requires the full version of Kontakt 6.7.1 or higher! The patches will not run in the free Kontakt Player.

*BUY NOW*​


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 16, 2022)

Someone hold my beer while I download!


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 16, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Someone hold my beer while I download!


#holdingthebeer 🍺


----------



## BenG (Jun 16, 2022)

What a great series and exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for! Congrats on the release and looking forward to the rest of them


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 16, 2022)

How many libraries in the series are you planning to release? Feel like with limited availability it would be nice to know if it's worth it buying into the series, since there is the possibility that one misses a release.

Edit: Also paging @Mike Fox . Don't think you should miss this .


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 16, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> How many libraries in the series are you planning to release? Feel like with limited availability it would be nice to know if it's worth it buying into the series, since there is the possibility that one misses a release.
> 
> Edit: Also paging @Mike Fox . Don't think you should miss this .


It'll be quite a few and quite frequently. We decided to go this route because we got concerned with all of a sudden having a massive catalog of smaller products. 

What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second change to make sure you won't feel like you missed out.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 16, 2022)

FOMO Marketing....

"Each Flourish release will be available for 6 weeks from the day of release and is then discontinued"

I'm a huge fan of @audioimperia but once its gone its gone sales tactic reminds me of a UK DFS advert selling sofas.... pretty lame IMO.

But you are on your own journey...Your products are so good I really dont think you need these Marketing Gimmicks.

After the run and the panic buying you will offer all the Libs as one bulk purchase most probably.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 16, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> #holdingthebeer 🍺


@audioimperia Thanks for holding my beer. 
Now hold my wallet! *I'll take them ALL!* *ALL OF THEM!*
Working on some Halloween stuff so this is perfectly timed!

The "lock" feature is perfect to locking out the keyswitches. Very useful.


----------



## jaf518 (Jun 16, 2022)

Big fan of Audio Imperia libraries, but not a fan of these only being available for six weeks. Not sure what the point of delisting them after 6 weeks is, outside of creating artificial FOMO...


----------



## Kent (Jun 16, 2022)

jaf518 said:


> Big fan of Audio Imperia libraries, but not a fan of these only being available for six weeks. Not sure what the point of delisting them after 6 weeks is, outside of creating artificial FOMO...


Hex/hexa = 6 (though it took me a second with a 5-person choir, haha)


----------



## jaf518 (Jun 16, 2022)

Kent said:


> Hex/hexa = 6 (though it took me a second with a 5-person choir, haha)


Thanks! I also overlooked the "Hex = 6", but my issue is with Audio Imperia delisting them at all, not just the time frame they're doing it in.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Jun 16, 2022)

dont care how long this is available, I feel its a insta buy!


----------



## axb312 (Jun 16, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> It'll be quite a few and quite frequently. We decided to go this route because we got concerned with all of a sudden having a massive catalog of smaller products.
> 
> What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second change to make sure you won't feel like you missed out.


Also probably because there's a lot more money to be made this way...


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 16, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Also probably because there's a lot more money to be made this way...


Not really. This is not the early days of sampling anymore.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 16, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Not really. This is not the early days of sampling anymore.



The exclusivity/ limited availability will definitely help drive sales. Smart move all around I guess. Split one big library into smaller components at higher prices and make them available for limited periods of time...


----------



## audioimperia (Jun 16, 2022)

axb312 said:


> This particular pack has 160 MB of samples for 39 USD. Any estimate on how many packs are there in total? Will they be priced similarly and have the same/ similar amount of content?


Will all vary. Products will come frequently so there’s no estimate as to how many in total. This is going to be an ongoing series.



easyrider said:


> FOMO Marketing....
> 
> "Each Flourish release will be available for 6 weeks from the day of release and is then discontinued"
> 
> ...


It’s honestly not designed to be a FOMO type marketing … thing. I’ll try to explain the reasoning behind the LTO decision:

Keeping the catalog as uncluttered as possible is a real issue for a small developer with limited resources and limited available hours. For quite some time now we’ve been hoping to be able to offer quality, affordable, fresh, maybe sometimes unorthodox and unusual content that doesn’t necessarily fit the mold or into bigger product concepts. That’s how we, as a company, started and we wanted to go back to our roots a little bit.

Now the only way to justify that from a fiscal and turnaround time perspective was to do this inside the full version of Kontakt. Since the rest of our catalog is Kontakt Player, having anything that’s for the full version of Kontakt is a big can of worms that we try to keep a lid on as much as possible. That in turn meant it’s probably best to only keep one Kontakt Full product in the catalog at any given time.

So the compromise was to release these products in a limited time availability fashion. This might not be ideal, but after many many many internal discussions we found this to be the best solution for us to be able to offer these types of products inside our catalog.


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 16, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> Will all vary. Products will come frequently so there’s no estimate as to how many in total. This is going to be an ongoing series.
> 
> 
> It’s honestly not designed to be a FOMO type marketing … thing. I’ll try to explain the reasoning behind the LTO decision:
> ...


How is it being for full kontakt a can of worms? Aside from the annoying emails from people complaining that it doesn't work on players I don't exactly see how it being on player only causes enough issues where you can only support one library at a time. I get wanting to keep it decluttered and all but six weeks is such a small period of time. Especially for these niche focused libraries where users might want to pick it up for a specific project or mockup that they might do months or years down the line.

If you don't want to keep drawing the attention you could always just shove it into a dark corner of your website somewhere?

Anyway all this negative shpiel from me aside this does seem really really neat. Pretty excited to see where this flourish series goes! 

The tonal sustains have a beautiful vibe to them.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 16, 2022)

If you're worried about your catalog being to big you could put them all in 1 package and release it later...


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jun 16, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> If you're worried about your catalog being too big you could put them all in 1 package and release it later...


Yep. From my customer POV, I can't see a good reason not to release one large Flourish library, and this is very off-putting. From a marketing lens, the current release plan feels like one part FOMO (intentional or not), one part entry-level price point to get a steady stream of cheaper stuff out there to people who can't/won't pay $500 for a library, even if they eventually end up spending way more once all those $39 purchases add up.


audioimperia said:


> Keeping the catalog as uncluttered as possible is a real issue for a small developer with limited resources and limited available hours.


So are you releasing these in a way that customers don't end up with a cluttered Audio Imperia folder? Will each release go into a Flourish folder with sensible organization, or are you passing the clutter off to us? 

Also, walkthrough incoming? Would like to hear sounds outside of contextual demos.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 16, 2022)

Spitfire does this bullshit marketing and no one blinks an eye lol 

Anyway, I like the idea of owning something unique that isn't so easily accessible that every man and his dog knows the sound or uses the sound. (If this was of course the idea of it)


----------



## Phazma (Jun 16, 2022)

Why not just regularly cycle through the libraries availability? Meaning 6 weeks after the last one has been released it is replaced by the first one and so on?


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 17, 2022)

Interested, but would appreciate more audio transparency of what I'd get inside. These 3 contextual demos didn't help much.


----------



## Manuel Cervera (Jun 17, 2022)

Great Audio Imperia.
Love your products.
Thanks for so good tools.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jun 17, 2022)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## gnapier (Jun 17, 2022)

I’ve got no problem with the approach.

Only potential burn is if somewhere down the line it all gets released as a single Player library for cheaper than the components. Even if that happens, there are ways to “tip the hat” to original purchasers.

if it helps you to get more and interesting product out, go for it! 🙂


----------



## davidson (Jun 17, 2022)

First the limited boy soloists on black friday and now limited time libraries...c'mon guys, chill with the marketing gimmicks and just sell good products to composers as and when we need them please.


----------



## Evans (Jun 17, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Spitfire does this bullshit marketing and no one blinks an eye


I feel like there's actually quite a bit of blinking.


----------



## CG Smith (Jun 17, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> It'll be quite a few and quite frequently. We decided to go this route because we got concerned with all of a sudden having a massive catalog of smaller products.
> 
> What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second change to make sure you won't feel like you missed out.


Have you or would you consider a Flourish "Anthology" release, once several of the smaller products have been and gone?
(By this I mean bundling several of the smaller releases into a single Kontakt Player library.)

Personally I am happy enough with more frequent, smaller Kontakt Full libraries, particularly if they are coming out at more manageable price points.
However, it seems a shame for them to be lost to the ages once that initial window (or two) have passed.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2022)

CG Smith said:


> Have you or would you consider a Flourish "Anthology" release, once several of the smaller products have been and gone?
> (By this I mean bundling several of the smaller releases into a single Kontakt Player library.)
> 
> Personally I am happy enough with more frequent, smaller Kontakt Full libraries, particularly if they are coming out at more manageable price points.
> However, it seems a shame for them to be lost to the ages once that initial window (or two) have passed.


“By popular demand we have decided to release the 15 Flourish packs as one collection for £399”

oh wait I bought 15 packs @ 39 each costing me £585 cause I was suffering FOMO

🤔


----------



## Technostica (Jun 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> “By popular demand we have decided to release the 15 Flourish packs as one collection for £399”
> 
> oh wait I bought 15 packs @ 39 each costing me £585 cause I was suffering FOMO
> 
> 🤔


Don’t bundles usually sell at a discount anyway!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2022)

Flourish didn’t exist 2 days ago…and it won’t exist in 6 weeks time….

oh well I’m sure I will be fine….I’m not up for playing these silly games….

@audioimperia is in my Top 3 of sample library developers and I have all the catalogue but I won’t succumb to FOMO marketing….I’m past it….


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 17, 2022)

Very big fan of small, interesting, niche libraries.

Very very not big fan of artificial scarcity. The result is that legitimate customers can no longer buy something, and the only people that will still be getting it are pirates. Frankly, artificial scarcity (of software, no less!) is such a cynical concept it's hard to even judge those pirates as unethical.

I'll be passing.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 17, 2022)

I have fewer issues with the artificial scarcity than with the lack of even a rudimentary walkthrough, more exposed demos, or even basic information about the library (e.g. what’s the playable range on these articulations? How many of them are effectively one shots?) it’s hard to assess how useful this library might be when all you get to evaluate is a list of articulation names and three demos with lots of other things going on.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have fewer issues with the artificial scarcity than with the lack of even a rudimentary walkthrough, more exposed demos, or even basic information about the library (e.g. what’s the playable range on these articulations? How many of them are effectively one shots?) it’s hard to assess how useful this library might be when all you get to evaluate is a list of articulation names and three demos with lots of other things going on.


No mention of how many are being released either….it’s all seems very vague and not very transparent.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> No mention of how many are being released either….it’s all seems very vague and not very transparent.


They might not know yet how many are being released, so I can understand they are being vague on that. But I find it hard to assess whether this library is worth even $39 to me with the information they are providing. I’ll give it a pass unless AI provides more details or there are at least third party reviews and walkthroughs.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 17, 2022)

I love how in recent commercial threads, companies and their products are being roasted and I'm all here for it


----------



## CG Smith (Jun 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> “By popular demand we have decided to release the 15 Flourish packs as one collection for £399”
> 
> oh wait I bought 15 packs @ 39 each costing me £585 cause I was suffering FOMO
> 
> 🤔


Not purely an issue of FOMO... taking your example of 15 packs, if they release one pack every 6 weeks and then the bundle once they are all out, you would be waiting about 1 3/4 years before you can use any of it.
So you have a pretty standard tradeoff of paying more to use it now or waiting to save money.


----------



## mike chapman (Jun 17, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing some walkthroughs on this. Is this teaser (below) related to these new Flourish libraries, or is this a different library? I am getting confused with all the great-sounding teasers that Audio Imperia is releasing... https://vi-control.net/community/threads/something-dark-is-coming-from-audio-imperia.125554/


----------



## CG Smith (Jun 17, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> They might not know yet how many are being released, so I can understand they are being vague on that. But I find it hard to assess whether this library is worth even $39 to me with the information they are providing. I’ll give it a pass unless AI provides more details or there are at least third party reviews and walkthroughs.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense to commit to delivering a given number unless they are pretty certain that's what they will end up delivering.
I suspect they probably have a couple of libraries mostly complete and some more in development.
They can then see how things go and what they want to do further down the road without tying their hands.
The future, like their latest Brass library, is always fluid (apologies!).

As to walkthroughs, I would expect they will have one at some point and hopefully sooner rather than later.
It seemed to take them a while to get all the Chorus walkthroughs out, for example.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 17, 2022)

I agree with those who think the demos don't give us enough information to make up our minds about this library. It might be very specific to horror and suspense, or at least the tonal patches might be useful in a wider range of contexts. I can't tell.

I think the marketing strategy has both pros and cons from the customer's point of view. To the extent that these are niche products, few of us will want all of them. So considering them one at a time might be advantageous. Ordinarily, I'm a completist -- I want the whole set. This way maybe I will be more inclined to buy only what I have a specific use for.

But knowing whether I actually have a use for this one takes me back to the point about the demos.


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 17, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have fewer issues with the artificial scarcity than with the lack of even a rudimentary walkthrough, more exposed demos, or even basic information about the library (e.g. what’s the playable range on these articulations? How many of them are effectively one shots?) it’s hard to assess how useful this library might be when all you get to evaluate is a list of articulation names and three demos with lots of other things going on.


I was disappointed by lack of youtube walkthrough as well, the demos sound good but it would be nice to see the sounds in isolation and see how playable it is


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> If you're worried about your catalog being to big you could put them all in 1 package and release it later...


That won't work if it's an ongoing series, because there won't necessarily be an "end".


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Why not just regularly cycle through the libraries availability? Meaning 6 weeks after the last one has been released it is replaced by the first one and so on?


I think they mentioned it's an ongoing series, so there isn't a last one. Or maybe I misunderstood?

I can see this approach from their point of view, in that releasing a ton of these at once would results in new customers seeing them as the "small, cheap, weird library company with also a few big releases" and that's probably not the image they're going for. I agree there might be other ways to handle this, but I can also see that they may not be doing this just to stoke FOMO in people.


----------



## dafingaz (Jun 17, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> *FLOURISH BY AUDIO IMPERIA*
> 
> We are excited to introduce a new line of products to our cinematic catalog: the FLOURISH series.
> 
> ...



To the point Francis made, the demos are contextual and don't really shine a light on the library itself. 

I've provided thousands of demos for companies over the years and would like to know: How can I sign up to be an Audio Imperia demo provider?


----------



## Phazma (Jun 17, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I think they mentioned it's an ongoing series, so there isn't a last one. Or maybe I misunderstood?


Yes you misunderstood. Let's say they make 15 of these. My idea was that after the 15th has been online for 6 weeks, it gets pulled and the 1st one (which came out now) is offered again. After that the 2nd one, then the 3rd one until the 15th is online again and afterwards it again returns to the 1st library. So these libraries would be some kind of seasonal offering that regularly returns online for a short time and then gets replaced by the next in the series. 

I think this would be a compromise between AI only having one online at a time but the libraries not being lost forever once they are pulled. The clients know, if they don't get it now they'll have to wait a certain amount of time until it is on offer again and make the decision based on that. 

But I agree with all you that FOMO is an annoying marketing tactic and I was a little disappointed when I saw it.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

easyrider said:


> “By popular demand we have decided to release the 15 Flourish packs as one collection for £399”
> 
> oh wait I bought 15 packs @ 39 each costing me £585 cause I was suffering FOMO
> 
> 🤔


You could say that about any library once it goes on sale a few years later.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Yes you misunderstood. Let's say they make 15 of these. My idea was that after the 15th has been online for 6 weeks, it gets pulled and the 1st one (which came out now) is offered again. After that the 2nd one, then the 3rd one until the 15th is online again and afterwards it again returns to the 1st library. So these libraries would be some kind of seasonal offering that regularly returns online for a short time and then gets replaced by the next in the series.


So the 16th would be on sale at the same time as the 1st when the cycle repeats? And then the next repeat you have the 1st, 16th, and 31st? It would just keep going where eventually they still have a bunch for sale at the same time. The part I was referring to possibly misunderstanding is that they said this is meant to be an ongoing series, so the 15th wouldn't be the end.


----------



## Phazma (Jun 17, 2022)

Ah I see.. I had understood that eventually the series would end and proposed that after they release the last Flourish product the series would be cycled through again. But if they are not planning to end the series at some point then of course this won’t work. 

Still I think it makes more sense to organize these products in some way to remain obtainable without interfering with their other offerings, if that is their intention.
If they don’t want to use their main website maybe release them on another site under another company name like Flourish - by Audio Imperia. 
Not sure if that is feasible but either way I think the FOMO marketing is annoying and bad for their image and should be stopped soon.


----------



## emasters (Jun 17, 2022)

I like the fact it's simplified with Full Kontakt, given the smaller size library. It does seem a bit like a used-car salesperson approach - "limited time" for something that's clearly digital content that has no intrinsic time constraint (artificial demand creation). If in fact the libraries are sufficiently different, then smaller, focused releases make sense. I'll remain positive about the approach, given Audio Imperia's track record. Hopefully unique releases that over time add value in many different content areas.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

Phazma said:


> Still I think it makes more sense to organize these products in some way to remain obtainable without interfering with their other offerings, if that is their intention.
> If they don’t want to use their main website maybe release them on another site under another company name like Flourish - by Audio Imperia.
> Not sure if that is feasible but either way I think the FOMO marketing is annoying and bad for their image and should be stopped soon.


I think that would be a great approach. Pretty much what 8Dio did with Soundpaint.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 17, 2022)

Simplified. Just release each Flourish and then make a bundle Flourished 😅 with a price cut and upgrade paths for owners of 1 or more Flourish. Every one happy, more money income. Done


----------



## Flyo (Jun 17, 2022)

@audioimperia Also pliss uodate Hangar 4 with the newer GIU and the 2 mixes provided in Jaeger. 

Just make people
happy with a Flourish bundle available at the end, mini walkthroughs, everyone wins


----------



## Flyo (Jun 17, 2022)

@audioimperia Also! Just release the solo boy choir out of his retirement 😓


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 17, 2022)

This sounds really good. But I don't have a ready supply of money for such narrow release windows, so I may have to hide from all of the Flourish details to avoid the discomfort of knowing what I'll be missing out on.

I'm sure I'll survive!

Maybe there is an upside to artificial scarcity for those who do buy any of the libraries. At least you'll have something that only a limited number of other composers have access to.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 17, 2022)

I really like Audio Imperia products, and as with any developer, they are free to market their products however they choose. They're definitely playing in a competitive and saturated market, so I understand the desire to come up with sales/marketing strategies that grab attention or stand out. But as a consumer, I do have a problem with the "limited availability" approach.

Not only does it feel manipulative, which I suppose all marketing is to some degree, but it's a bit of an insult to composers. Sound libraries are the tools we use to exercise our craft, they're not some collectable trinket or nice-to-have item. By way of comparison, if I marketed a new power drill to building contractors, it would make no sense to take it off the market after a few weeks. How does that help contractors? It doesn't.

Composers and developers are all part of the same ecosystem, and both should treat each other with respect. Dangling sound libraries at us for a few weeks, then taking them away, isn't really serving the composer community.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Bought it, liked it, I'm a simple man...that is all.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

axb312 said:


> I am no longer consider purchasing Soundpaint libs. Costs start to add up and are quite high overall for the limited sample content.


Well, I'm not trying to collect the whole set. I only get the ones I particularly like.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 17, 2022)

I will buy it for sure ...

But on the marketing ... this is one reason I quit buying Spitfire Abbey Road stuff. I want a whole set purchase, not for it to be broken apart into smaller parts (I hate the feeling of "yet another thing to buy").

So I'm buying this for sure ... but I'll have to really think about it.

It is also the reason I haven't bought into the SoundPaint stuff. There is stuff of interest, but this constant addition of something to buy EVERY week gets old to me.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> I really like Audio Imperia products, and as with any developer, they are free to market their products however they choose. They're definitely playing in a competitive and saturated market, so I understand the desire to come up with sales/marketing strategies that grab attention or stand out. But as a consumer, I do have a problem with the "limited availability" approach.
> 
> Not only does it feel manipulative, which I suppose all marketing is to some degree, but it's a bit of an insult to composers. Sound libraries are the tools we use to exercise our craft, they're not some collectable trinket or nice-to-have item. By way of comparison, if I marketed a new power drill to building contractors, it would make no sense to take it off the market after a few weeks. How does that help contractors? It doesn't.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

These are tools not a limited edition single run of guitars with limited woods…Data is not scarce…

The argument from the developer seems to be an organisational issue. However a separate page dedicated to the range could easily be implemented.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 17, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I think they mentioned it's an ongoing series, so there isn't a last one.


Buy until you die!!!


----------



## walkaschaos (Jun 17, 2022)

If you can't afford to properly support your product maybe you shouldn't be selling it?


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 17, 2022)

no walkthrough no party


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 17, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I will buy it for sure ...
> 
> But on the marketing ... this is one reason I quit buying Spitfire Abbey Road stuff. I want a whole set purchase, not for it to be broken apart into smaller parts (I hate the feeling of "yet another thing to buy").
> 
> ...


Why not just not buy it every week and wait? Price isn't ever going to change.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Buy until you die!!!


How is it different than any company continuing to release new products? I can't think of many companies that release a few products and then just permanently stop.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 17, 2022)

axb312 said:


> I am saying that in general this breaking up of Libs into smaller components is more expensive for the end user at the end of the day.


But in both cases (Flourish and Soundpaint), they're not a bigger, single library being broken into smaller parts. They're just different independent small libraries. You have a point for things like Spitfire's Abbey Road One, but I think that's a different type of thing.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 17, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> How is it different than any company continuing to release new products? I can't think of many companies that release a few products and then just permanently stop.


How dare I bring sarcasm to an Internet forum! My apologies


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 17, 2022)

I need a 20 minutes walkthrough to sell me a 160 Mb library.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 17, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I need a 20 minutes walkthrough to sell me a 160 Mb library.


especially if other companies do have plenty of walkthroughs, demos & infos for libraries that cost $29 and are 10-20 times bigger


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 17, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> especially if other companies do have plenty of walkthroughs, demos & infos for libraries that cost $29 and are 10-20 times bigger


And we need our investment to be protected in some sort of way. If they eventually release a bundle of 20 Flourish libraries, and I already bought 5 of them, I don't want to feel like a cuckold and pay the same price as the newcummers to get the whole series.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 17, 2022)

What I DO like is Orchestral Tools approach ... where you can buy a la carte. But they have their own sample player.

Even then, I tend to buy whole collections.

I applaud Audio Imperia for releasing niche libraries. The main thing I would change is the "limited availability" ... unless you REALLY made it limited and never offered it again (but most people that do this don't really do this)


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 17, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I need a 20 minutes walkthrough to sell me a 160 Mb library.


It wouldn't make a difference. By the time the walkthrough comes out and you decide to purchase, the library won't be available anymore.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Jun 17, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> I really like Audio Imperia products, and as with any developer, they are free to market their products however they choose. They're definitely playing in a competitive and saturated market, so I understand the desire to come up with sales/marketing strategies that grab attention or stand out. But as a consumer, I do have a problem with the "limited availability" approach.
> 
> Not only does it feel manipulative, which I suppose all marketing is to some degree, but it's a bit of an insult to composers. Sound libraries are the tools we use to exercise our craft, they're not some collectable trinket or nice-to-have item. By way of comparison, if I marketed a new power drill to building contractors, it would make no sense to take it off the market after a few weeks. How does that help contractors? It doesn't.
> 
> ...


Also agree 100%.

To be honest, I find it very hard to believe that product management issues are the reason for this “limited time only” approach. 

As someone who sells a wide variety of digital products, I can’t imagine going through the time, effort and expense to create a new digital asset and then pull it from the market completely after 6 weeks. 

I can imagine wanting to earn revenue in smaller batches on a more regular basis by breaking up a large product into smaller chunks over time.


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 18, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Some sound paint libraries are in fact just resampled bits of other libraries.


Really? Which ones. I assume you aren't talking about ports from Kontakt to the SP engine.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 18, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Some sound paint libraries are in fact just resampled bits of other libraries.
> 
> Some libraries have such little content (100 parts/ samples) that they might as well be.
> 
> Hope my point is clear.


No, it's not very clear. It feels like moving goalposts. First you said the issue was larger libraries being broken up and sold in parts, which isn't the case here or with Soundpaint. Then you said it was using resampled bits of other libraries, which isn't the case here, might be the case a little with Soundpaint (though they're changed enough to make them something new), and not the same as your first point. Then talking about the small amount of content, which is all relative to the cost. Both with this and Soundpaint, I think there is plenty of content for the price. But again, this isn't the same as your first point.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 18, 2022)

Sounds really great but, not a fan of the marketing concept. Feels like the Pokemonization of sample libraries... I guess it still makes sense, as the whole market seems to be shifting towards sample library collectors rather than composers.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 18, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Sounds really great but, not a fan of the marketing concept. Feels like the Pokemonization of sample libraries... I guess it still makes sense, as the whole market seems to be shifting towards sample library collectors instead of composers.


Yep….and plugin collectors….30 compressors….not enough? 😂


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2022)

OMG ! Think $39. not so risky from AI _ then see where this goes. 🤪


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 18, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Some sound paint libraries are in fact just resampled bits of other libraries.
> 
> Some libraries have such little content (100 parts/ samples) that they might as well be.
> 
> Hope my point is clear.


Most are libraries with brand new content, some have 80gbs worth of that new content. That's where you lost me.


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 18, 2022)

To start off, I am probably going to buy this, but only because I have an extreme love of choirs, especially yours (see attached video).

But let me share my perspective as a software designer and someone who served as the head of marketing for probably the most successful plug-in company in the video editing and visual effects space for many years. That perspective is: this is all wrong. OK maybe not all, but 3 things together are making it feel totally off.

On the one hand you say you don't want to open a can of worms or create confusion, but you're releasing a series of products in a very different way than ever before - different in platform (Kontakt full vs Kontakt free player) different in price (lowest price for anything you sell) and different in availability (6 weeks only).

You guys are, in my opinion, a high-end brand (I think your product quality is stellar) and this speaks to some kind of weird internal decision process that goes against your general brand feel, and partially makes it feel a little cheaper/low quality.

One of the things I like about your products is that they are in the Kontakt Library with a nice big icon - it certainly makes them feel a little more polished. This feels just a bit cheap.

And honestly, I think the six weeks thing is just super dumb. I don’t like the idea of buying software I know will no longer be available in a short period of time. It just feels really off.

Instead, I think if you create a new section of your site devoted to this new series, it suddenly changes the game. Its a new kind of growing product that takes a different approach - focused cost-effective tools, modularity, economic design with the savings passed to the customer - but still high in quality.

Want to keep the urge to buy RIGHT NOW - then offer it at a lower price for early adopters (although, I've found over the years that, at least in the video space, this early-discount strategy ends up hurting the perception of a product and brand).

Just some unsolicited advice from someone who respects your company, brand, and tools.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 18, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> To start off, I am probably going to buy this, but only because I have an extreme love of choirs, especially yours (see attached video).
> 
> But let me share my perspective as a software designer and someone who served as the head of marketing for probably the most successful plug-in company in the video editing and visual effects space for many years. That perspective is: this is all wrong. OK maybe not all, but 3 things together are making it feel totally off.
> 
> ...


I like all of this, it makes a lot of sense. Another possible approach that might appease everyone, if they really want to do the limited time offer thing, is to maybe say each one is available for 6 weeks then gone, but one year from that date it will be back and permanently available. That way there is some incentive to buy it early because you can use it during that year, but eventually everyone can get it so nobody feels locked out. Kind of like how Kickstarted contributors get the product earlier than retail. Just an idea, I don't know how feasible it would be to do.


----------



## Damarus (Jun 18, 2022)

Wouldn't be VI-Control without finding something to complain about.

Its $39... buy it or don't. We're not talking about a bank breaker that you have to decide between eating and buying this library over the next 6 weeks. 

Audio Imperia knows what they are doing. It could eventually become a bundle after they are all released.. who knows.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2022)

OK AI _ you have your marching orders now. Of course, you can ignore and live with dire consequences. 
😇  forbid trying something new or interesting ! 🎈🎈


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 18, 2022)

Library sounds great, I also do get the "limited" idea. But I was burned before. Let me tell you about that "limited" 4 part orchestral library that had the same idea, then got bought by 8dio to make it more profitable. It's now called "Symphonic Shadows". No longer "limited" *even after folks paid premium money for it to be limited*. In all fairness, the 8dio revamp helped the library to be more accesible. But it was no longer exclusive.

It's an interesting library, the tonal stuff sounds great. But right now? The weather is 36° in germany. I am rather getting a couple ice cold aperol spritz instead. Right now, I only buy stuff if I want it & when I need it, or if it has alcohol and ice in it.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 18, 2022)

Could be more approachable if they shows us the pure sound of this mini library soon


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 18, 2022)

I think they should go full bore in. Bite the bullet and do a line of 100 percent limited scarcity items. Once done, no more releases, no more second tries, just bathing and moisturizing in the tears of all those who missed the chance. Why not? In fact they should make it tradable, they can carry a value set by the market...a full on sample library beanie baby arc. 

No one's doing it...that's the only reason why it should be done. Make it so.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 18, 2022)

For an industry that already boasts no refunds or returns, and for the most part no resale, you’re now adding no naked demos or playthroughs to the list of customer risks when deciding whether to either take or leave the product.


----------



## Evans (Jun 18, 2022)

Damarus said:


> Its $39... buy it or don't. We're not talking about a bank breaker that you have to decide between eating and buying this library over the next 6 weeks.


That's not your call in regard to anyone's situation but your own.


----------



## Damarus (Jun 18, 2022)

Evans said:


> That's not your call in regard to anyone's situation but your own.


My call? We're talking about Virtual instruments. Tools of the trade. $39 *in relation to other Virtual instruments* is very reasonable and on the low end of pricing for quality tools.

My comment was in response to those complaining about the product only being available for 6 weeks, which is not relevant to the sound, playability, and tone of the library, which we could be discussing.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2022)

Damarus said:


> My call? We're talking about Virtual instruments. Tools of the trade. $39 *in relation to other Virtual instruments* is very reasonable and on the low end of pricing for quality tools.
> 
> My comment was in response to those complaining about the product only being available for 6 weeks, which is not relevant to the sound, playability, and tone of the library, which we could be discussing.


Amen. 
Nothing whatever wrong with posting your reaction. Relax, ignore, and enjoy !


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 18, 2022)

I’m commenting strictly from a business perspective. 

I love AI’s tools and as both a customer and someone who spends a lot of time on their side of things, I’m offering honest (maybe blunt) and hopefully helpful feedback. They can do what they want. 

I’m going to buy this one myself because I love choral VI’s. But I also think that, long term, it’s not going to have the effect they want if they sell tools this way. 

In an industry saturated by the noise of constant small releases, you have to rely a lot on word of mouth and reviews. Six weeks is not a lot of time to have a product out there before pulling it if you want people to buy it.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 18, 2022)

axb312 said:


> The compression is really poor with Soundpaint, don't let the GB fool you. Again, research thoroughly if you are indeed interested in understanding another POV.


I understand your view I just think it's demonstrably false and there is ample angles to disagree with you without needing to research.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 18, 2022)

Plugin Alliance just sent me an email saying last chance to buy these plugins for 30.99

The fact of the matter is , I can buy them at 30.99 when ever I want…

😂


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 18, 2022)

axb312 said:


> The compression is really poor with Soundpaint, don't let the GB fool you. Again, research thoroughly if you are indeed interested in understanding another POV.


That's not really how it works. You don't just make a random claim and then tell other people to research it. Back up your claim, show us the research you did that led you to your conclusion.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 18, 2022)

I was just thinking, don't all or most sample developers have old libraries that are no longer for sale? Nobody seems to think that's a big deal. How is that so different from this - is it just the amount of time they remain available? Would it be better if they said they won't be available after 1-2 years? I could see that being better, actually. Or is it that they're telling you upfront when they'll be discontinued, as opposed to not saying anything and removing at some future date?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 18, 2022)

My track record with @audioimperia has been solid. Ok, I’m in! Bought and downloading!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I love how in recent commercial threads, companies and their products are being roasted and I'm all here for it


Well, you singlehandedly got the ball rolling, lol! Stand proud whilst you clean thy sword.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

The demos reminded me a little of Mysteria, and also of the Host in Albion Solstice. Not the same, of course; it has its own qualities and I'm sure strengths. While I don't expect to buy it - $39 is a lot to me right now, even if it might not be in two or three month's time - I'm still always interested in what creative folk come up with for these libraries.

If anyone who has it should happen to post a demo, I'd love to hear more.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 18, 2022)

Damarus said:


> Wouldn't be VI-Control without finding something to complain about.
> 
> Its $39... buy it or don't. We're not talking about a bank breaker that you have to decide between eating and buying this library over the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Audio Imperia knows what they are doing. It could eventually become a bundle after they are all released.. who knows.


Not a bank breaker, but AI is not on my approved charity list... I mean this literally. They can market as they wish, but the Kabuki technique obviously isn't holding water. What's in your wallet?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 18, 2022)

It's up to the them if they want to try this. It will either work or it won't. Personally , I have little interest in smaller sample libraries like this unless it's really good. Until I hear more , it's not really tempting.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 18, 2022)

This reminds me of Shusical Dampling* Atelier series with a bunch of small but very usable instruments. Oh but guess what, their's don't disappear after 6 weeks.

*Name deliberately changed


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jun 18, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> This reminds me of Shusical Dampling* Atelier series with a bunch of small but very usable instruments. Oh but guess what, their's don't disappear after 6 weeks.
> 
> *Name deliberately changed


I initially read "Shusical Dumpling" and thought, "mmmmm... Dumplings"


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jun 18, 2022)

OK, I've snapped out of my dumpling-inspired reverie. 

Now for my two cents' worth:
I was hoping to see some sort of walkthrough video first, but am going to buy the library anyway since it sounds like a perfect fit for a current project. 

Audio Imperia is a company whose products I've been using for a couple of years now, and honestly, I think they are solid. The sound of the libraries + attention to updates and bug fixes (at least for the ones I own, i.e. the massive NUCLEUS update and additions) imo speak volumes. 
While I would appreciate more transparency when it comes to content overlap in libraries, I don't see this as a big issue. 

I wish Audio Imperia the best with the new FLOURISH series and can't wait to hear what they come out with next. I like to think that both end-users and library developers are in the same boat, so whenever great-sounding libraries are released, this is a step up for everyone.

I see comparisons with Soundpaint in this thread and just wanted to comment that 8Dio are notorious for not fixing buggy libraries, harrassing & threatening users who have publicly criticized their products, falsely displaying only 4-star+ ratings on the website, re-re-re-using old sample content, and releasing stuff that was once super-exclusive.

Creating artificial scarcity in the digital world is never a cool move, but if the company isn't too shady, and the libraries sound great, ultimately, why not just buy what you need, put it to work and move on, eh?
And, in this case, it's $39, which also makes it a pretty reasonable deal.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 19, 2022)

now this “it's only $39" argument is bullshit.

again, Spitfire, just to name one of the most criticized companies, has tons of videos, demos, walkthroughs, infos, etc
for their $29 libraries.

that's what should be expected, in 2022, from a company caring for its customers.

btw I am confident AI will provide a walkthrough soon.

EDIT: here is the somewhat concise walkthrough (posted 3 hours ago)


----------



## vanillemilch (Jun 19, 2022)

Absolutely no fan of the FOMO marketing.
On another note, if you're indeed going down that path of releasing many smaller libraries may I suggest you to consider making some more simple and light solo vocal libraries @audioimperia ? Hangar 4 is still crop of the cream in that regard for me, and I'd absolutely LOVE to have a little more variety in there with other singers. Mika Kobayashi (Attack on Titan among other things) would be one example where I'd instantly spash the cash!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 19, 2022)

Thanks for the new walkthrough. Sounds nice.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 19, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> EDIT: here is the somewhat concise walkthrough (posted 3 hours ago)




The new video is extremely helpful. This thread would be a couple of pages shorter if it had been available from the start.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 19, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> now this “it's only $39" argument is bullshit.
> 
> again, Spitfire, just to name one of the most criticized companies, has tons of videos, demos, walkthroughs, infos, etc
> for their $29 libraries.
> ...



The video will only be available for 48 hrs so you better be quick!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 19, 2022)

Still don’t get the reasoning behind the 6 week EOL….


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 19, 2022)

Ilko Birov said:


> I see comparisons with Soundpaint in this thread and just wanted to comment that 8Dio are notorious for not fixing buggy libraries, harrassing & threatening users who have publicly criticized their products, falsely displaying only 4-star+ ratings on the website,


I had never heard that before. Any links where I can read more about it?


----------



## Evans (Jun 19, 2022)

Perhaps if Audio Imperia is worried about a "cluttered catalog" (as they wrote on Instagram), they could instead retire some of their older products.

Unless, that is, they feel those older products are better than these new ones.

Come on, let's bump out Nucleus. Maybe Cerberus.

EDIT: If they've done it before, clearly more is needed!


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 19, 2022)

Evans said:


> they could instead retire some of their older products.


They did exactly this in early to mid April of this year. I got a bunch of stuff at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 19, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> They did exactly this in early to mid April of this year. I got a bunch of stuff at very reasonable prices.


Yeah. Also one of the reasons I'm actually buying their explanation. I think we should all relax a little bit. Buy into the series if you think you need those libraries. Don't if you don't need them. I for one actually like owning sounds which won't be part of every composer's template. Bought this one, looking forward to the next release.


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 19, 2022)

@audioimperia question before buying: will you folks be maintaining/supporting the software after it is discontinued (six weeks+ after release)? So for example, if a new version of Kontakt comes out, and that breaks compatibility, will you update the Flourish library to work in Kontakt? 

I’m asking this because most software companies do not update discontinued software, But given the very short amount of time that this will actually be available, i’d like to know that the software will still be maintained and supported. Thanks.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> @audioimperia question before buying: will you folks be maintaining/supporting the software after it is discontinued (six weeks+ after release)? So for example, if a new version of Kontakt comes out, and that breaks compatibility, will you update the Flourish library to work in Kontakt?
> 
> I’m asking this because most software companies do not update discontinued software, But given the very short amount of time that this will actually be available, i’d like to know that the software will still be maintained and supported. Thanks.


These are the vital questions I didn't get around to stating. Anything with planned abandonement is a questionable investment.

Though, to be fair, we probably shouldn't count on any software longterm, and should just make the best of the fleeting moments that we get to enjoy it. When we are back to beating time on the underside of hard earth, at least we can have enjoyed the ride.

And, as I'm sure everyone here knows better than I, and if you are working professionally especially, render everything to audio so that it will last longer and be available to you if you have to revist older work in several years time.


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Though, to be fair, we probably shouldn't count on any software longterm, and should just make the best of the fleeting moments that we get to enjoy it.


True, but as long as companies are selling a product and making money from it, they have a reason to maintain it. Once a product is discontinued, there’s no real reason for a software company to maintain it to work. But this usually applies to a situation where the product has been out for a long time and it’s popularity has waned - and it’s understood that at end of life, the product is done and done. This is a whole other thing.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> These are the vital questions I didn't get around to stating. Anything with planned abandonement is a questionable investment.
> 
> Though, to be fair, we probably shouldn't count on any software longterm, and should just make the best of the fleeting moments that we get to enjoy it. When we are back to beating time on the underside of hard earth, at least we can have enjoyed the ride.
> 
> And, as I'm sure everyone here knows better than I, and if you are working professionally especially, render everything to audio so that it will last longer and be available to you if you have to revist older work in several years time.


There is also virtualization. In this day and age you can effectively clone your PC, keep a copy of it and all the software on it, run it exactly as it is and in software as a virtual machine which isn't even aware it is not hardware. In theory you don't need to lose a running copy of anything at anytime anymore as long as you create a virtual image.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> True, but as long as companies are selling a product and making money from it, they have a reason to maintain it. Once a product is discontinued, there’s no real reason for a software company to maintain it to work. But this usually applies to a situation where the product has been out for a long time and it’s popularity has waned - and it’s understood that at end of life, the product is done and done. This is a whole other thing.


Yes, good point. It is a new approach to advertise new sample libraries as being abandoned (at a miniimum in the senes of note being sold anymore) in the near future.

It happens a lot more with sample packs. The idea there is that limited availability increases the value of the samples. That really is fair enough. If only those who bought it in a limited timeframe will be using the same creepy choir as you, then you know that there is a limit to the scope for over-familiarity when you turn in a cue that uses that library.

As a new approach, though, I think it is not unreasonable to think that it could work out; and to buy into a library you like (as far as the demos go!) for whatever use you can get out of it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> There is also virtualization. In this day and age you can effectively clone your PC, keep a copy of it and all the software on it, run it exactly as it is and in software as a virtual machine which isn't even aware it is not hardware. In theory you don't need to lose a running copy of anything at anytime anymore as long as you create a virtual image.


This all sounds right. In practice, and perhaps undermining my last few posts, I'm happy to let the past burn. My next track may be my worst, but ordinarily it is the only one that I have to do anything about.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 19, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> There is also virtualization. In this day and age you can effectively clone your PC, keep a copy of it and all the software on it, run it exactly as it is and in software as a virtual machine which isn't even aware it is not hardware. In theory you don't need to lose a running copy of anything at anytime anymore as long as you create a virtual image.


While this will definitely extend the lifespan of that software, it wont' make it indefinitely long. The virtualization software itself has to be supported and run, and eventually hardware differences will have an impact. For example, if a new version of an OS requires different hardware and that new OS won't run your virtualization software, you're out of luck. Unless you keep an actual older computer for that purpose, in which case you're fine until the hardware itself gives out.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

Now that I think about it; I'm pretty sure that I said I'd avoid finding out more about these libraries as I couldn't expect - that is, afford - to buy them within the release windows. Then I said how much I'd love to hear people's demos. Umm. I could write some elaborate explanation of how this is logically consistent; but none of us are ageing backwards...

There's an ignore option for people whose posts are a waste of your time!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 19, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> While this will definitely extend the lifespan of that software, it wont' make it indefinitely long. The virtualization software itself has to be supported and run, and eventually hardware differences will have an impact. For example, if a new version of an OS requires different hardware and that new OS won't run your virtualization software, you're out of luck. Unless you keep an actual older computer for that purpose, in which case you're fine until the hardware itself gives out.


I wouldn't worry about virtualization software going anywhere and if you are worried about that you can convert an image across many virtualization platforms. All of amazon is run on virtualization, along with Microsoft and everything else it's just in the cloud and not at your home. Virtualization is on everything you touch you just don't realize it and eventually that same image will be in the cloud too.

When you virtualize you are virtualizing your PC...is, hardware, software everything...and it's running your copy of software in software so that part of it you don't need to worry about either. In fact a business use case for this is when things go out of support...to virtualize that physical asset to keep it running in software as is especially when hardware is dying. You run it on anything post that. In other words a virtualized windows 2000 image can run on a Windows 2050 machine and the image won't know the difference and the 2050 machine won't care what the image is per se because it's software.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 19, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> True, but as long as companies are selling a product and making money from it, they have a reason to maintain it. Once a product is discontinued, there’s no real reason for a software company to maintain it to work. But this usually applies to a situation where the product has been out for a long time and it’s popularity has waned - and it’s understood that at end of life, the product is done and done. This is a whole other thing.


As far as I know, Kontakt libraries don’t really need compatibility updates.

It’s not like when a Mac OS update would bork a Red Giant plug-in and forced your customers to do a paid upgrade. I’m still not over it, Aaron 😉 lol.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 19, 2022)

It's fun to read all the comments. For me I got the email from Audio Imperia clicked the link and made a purchase. 

I don't see a problem with a series of libs that will be in limited supply no different than when AI gave away the Boys Solo to customers that spent over a specific dollar amount last year. The Boys Solo is not listed either as a product for sale and no one complained.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 19, 2022)

Oh plenty of people complained about the Boys SOLO limited availability. Quite a bit actually. 

I’m not a fan of the limited availability approach either. The walkthrough sounds great as an expansion to the Chorus/Nucleus choirs for horror based stuff. 

That being said, paging @Mike Fox


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

Haven’t gotten around to this one yet (been crazy busy with recovering from surgery, as well as working on another review ).


But I’m with you. Not a fan at all of libraries with expiration dates, and i personally think it would have been awesome if AI just added this to Chorus as a complimentary update. I felt like aleatoric fx was one thing that was missing from Chorus, so this would have been the perfect opportunity to do something like that.

I also don’t understand why you’d ever just pull a sellable product from your store. Like, i get the whole, “Act now, or this library will disappear” approach, as it’s a great way to pressure people into buying stuff (just like the Aperture libs), but it seems like you’d make more money in the long run if it was just always for sale.

But hell, what do i know? I’m not in their shoes and maybe this approach would make sense to me if i was.

I do know that the library sounds pretty badass, and I’ll probably pick it up. A horror based library from AI? Yeah, i think I’m obligated to buy this.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 19, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I wouldn't worry about virtualization software going anywhere and if you are worried about that you can convert an image across many virtualization platforms. All of amazon is run on virtualization, along with Microsoft and everything else it's just in the cloud and not at your home. Virtualization is on everything you touch you just don't realize it and eventually that same image will be in the cloud too.
> 
> When you virtualize you are virtualizing your PC...is, hardware, software everything...and it's running your copy of software in software so that part of it you don't need to worry about either. In fact a business use case for this is when things go out of support...to virtualize that physical asset to keep it running in software as is especially when hardware is dying. You run it on anything post that. In other words a virtualized windows 2000 image can run on a Windows 2050 machine and the image won't know the difference and the 2050 machine won't care what the image is per se because it's software.


I know what it is and how it works, I'm a software engineer and I've used it plenty. But what I'm saying is that the virtual images require host software to load and run the image. So the concerns you're trying to avoid by virtualizing something like Kontakt, such as not having to worry about future updates breaking it, just move up one level to that host software itself. Also, virtual images run much slower than the original thing, especially if you're simulating things like hardware. You can simulate and virtualize a hardware graphics accelerator, but it won't be nearly as fast as the actual hardware. This could potentially be an issue for sample libraries that may already be pushing CPU levels without virtualization. Yes it can help in some scenarios to extend the lifespan of software, but it also has drawbacks and limitations.

In any case, this is way beyond the topic of this thread, sorry for the tangent!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Jun 20, 2022)

ha i figured the marketing strategy here lol . lets make this library with a weird idea so that all people start complaining to create a movement for the internet algorithm. bad or good the name gets more intention  Very smart lol meanwhile reading everything in this thread is really interesting and more excitement about AI new idea!. I am looking forward to see this develope.

I bought it and like it! well spent 39$ supporting amazing people and company!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 20, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> I know what it is and how it works, I'm a software engineer and I've used it plenty. But what I'm saying is that the virtual images require host software to load and run the image. So the concerns you're trying to avoid by virtualizing something like Kontakt, such as not having to worry about future updates breaking it, just move up one level to that host software itself. Also, virtual images run much slower than the original thing, especially if you're simulating things like hardware. You can simulate and virtualize a hardware graphics accelerator, but it won't be nearly as fast as the actual hardware. This could potentially be an issue for sample libraries that may already be pushing CPU levels without virtualization. Yes it can help in some scenarios to extend the lifespan of software, but it also has drawbacks and limitations.
> 
> In any case, this is way beyond the topic of this thread, sorry for the tangent!


Ok so we are on equal ground with experience without whipping years around.

Being in the IT business myself I have implemented this kind of stuff for high transaction loads ages ago for tens of thousands of users who are eager to kick your ass in front of VPs for slowdowns...I'm not even talking modern virtualization in my case but before the 'cloud gold rush' virtualization of containerization.

The overhead is largely dealt with depending on what server you want to run exactly like now on your pc and is resolved by getting an adequately equipped VM server for the benefit of never having to worry about the out of support software you have being lost forever. Beyond that it is audio latency in this case and we have literal audio software like VEP offering cross server loads and managing both overhead and latency is fine so beyond the virtualization support for the audio device you have I think that's likely not a big concern...it's certainly technically proven. The fact that there is overhead doesn't mean you can experience it in all cases just as a overall point too..audio or otherwise.

There is a video on YouTube on posted about a year ago showing from 6 years ago if I remember right a virtualized version of cubase or logic or something running fine.... so if that is the case from that time with hardware where it was, with Moore's law not exactly pausing, with everything being virtualized as is, with virtualization support currently expanding past virtualizing hardware and to virtualizing services, hypervisor this and that...even if someone wants to take a literal copy of your physical device, software, OS, by one click cloning it and try and run it on a spare machine, everyone can do that right now and validate the experience across a host of VM vendors out there without speciation. Go open source even.

I haven't yet but I plan to because the cost is near zero and it's a logical fear people are having re: this library and others. In practice and from what I know corporately, it doesnt have to be a fear when i know places first hand that are still running windows 2000 server with out of support software fine (and better in some cases) because of the same reason across huge user loads.


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jun 20, 2022)

AndreBoulard said:


> ha i figured the marketing strategy here lol . lets make this library with a weird idea so that all people start complaining to create a movement for the internet algorithm. bad or good the name gets more intention  Very smart lol meanwhile reading everything in this thread is really interesting and more excitement about AI new idea!. I am looking forward to see this develope.
> 
> I bought it and like it! well spent 39$ supporting amazing people and company!


I just bought it too, because I trust the quality, but these are marketing shenanigans that are probably going to add a bunch of confusion and not pay off in the way they hope. But hey - I'm happy to be proven wrong, in this case.


----------



## ennbr (Jun 20, 2022)

But just think every 6 weeks or so it will start all over again


----------



## Denkii (Jun 20, 2022)

I haven't read this thread all so sorry in advance if this is unnecessary but I need to page @Mike Fox for this.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 20, 2022)

Denkii said:


> I haven't read this thread all so sorry in advance if this is unnecessary but I need to page @Mike Fox for this.


He got here a little before you! (Post #125)






Out Now & Introducing: Flourish - Creative tools that focus on the finer details (June 2022 Release: Hex Choir)


While this will definitely extend the lifespan of that software, it wont' make it indefinitely long. The virtualization software itself has to be supported and run, and eventually hardware differences will have an impact. For example, if a new version of an OS requires different hardware and...



vi-control.net


----------



## tritonely (Jun 20, 2022)

new FAQ: https://help.audioimperia.com/docs/flourish/faq/faq/

"No re-release. No sale. No bundle."


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 20, 2022)

tritonely said:


> new FAQ: https://help.audioimperia.com/docs/flourish/faq/faq/
> 
> "No re-release. No sale. No bundle."


----------



## Getsumen (Jun 20, 2022)

"These are not products designed for every user, but rather the particular user. It is in this vein that we have decided to have a limited release period for each product, so each user who decides to pick up the particular library can feel it gives them a sense of identity."

My identity is owning the sample library that one else does. When will we get nft sample libraries for maximum individual identity? So I guess supporting the product and reducing clutter wasn't the issue. It was all about identity. (Whatever that even means)


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jun 20, 2022)

If the issue with longevity is that it costs more to host/sell than to have limited run, wouldn't a solution be to have a EULA like performance samples? To have a million tick boxes upon purchasing to agree that its not the developers problem if its not supported anymore?

It seems silly to not have these libraries available again.

Either way cheaper products seem to be very popular and its great they have one, but personally I don't like limited availability either.

I would not compare this with the solo boys choir as that was a limited freebie a long with a product, for some reason in my consumer brain that doesn't seem as bad.

@Getsumen interesting they mentioned 'identity', who does this appeal to really? someone with a smaller budget and also has a GAS and fomo problem? that seems like a cheap shot


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 20, 2022)

"These are not products designed for every user, but rather the particular user... each user who decides to pick up the particular library can feel it gives them a sense of identity."

Except that my identity (needs) will be different one year from now, and the HEX Choir will be gone when I will possibly need it. 

A product designed for my (future) identity that I will not be able to get. 

Sorry but this is crap.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Jun 20, 2022)

Identity is precious, and anyone who really cares about it gives others as much control and freedom as possible to both explore and self-create. It’s timeless. 

We feel loved by people like this. Anything else feels like salivating exploitation.


Misconceiving identity as static, as if we’re zombified, preserved and commodified or already dead, never to adapt or creatively evolve again. 

Conceiving identity as static, as if this is all we are and leveraging this perception to pressure us to act in ways that profit them now (Buy! ‘Vote’! ‘Protest’! ‘Medicine’! ‘Surgery’! Now!).

Identity. Has politics and the hijacked, co-opted fad ideology of the day now invaded the VI sphere? 

You decide.


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Jun 20, 2022)

Would it be fitting to play the Hex Choir while you read that?


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jun 21, 2022)

Maybe my Google-Fu is lacking but oddly I can't find a single YouTube review of this yet.. I mean sure it's a 'cheap' VI and it's only been out a few days but we all know that within nano-seconds of most libraries coming out there's 20 videos up doing preset walkthoughs and first impressions...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> but we all know that within nano-seconds of most libraries coming out there's 20 videos up doing preset walkthoughs and first impressions...


----------



## chrisav (Jun 21, 2022)

>reads vacuous faff about "identity" 
>company is from the US

shockedpikachu.jpg


----------



## Jrettetsoh (Jun 21, 2022)

chrisav said:


> >reads vacuous faff about "identity"
> >company is from the US
> 
> shockedpikachu.jpg


Minus the Philosopher’s four letter ‘f’ word, exactly.


----------



## Evans (Jun 21, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> and the HEX Choir will be gone when I will possibly need it.


Exactly. This sales approach encourages buying something that you don't even need, out of fear. It's a major black mark on what *was* a rising developer. 

We went from "watch out for these guys" to... um... "watch out for these guys."


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

That’s one very binary way to respond. You could also just ignore these little libraries because their release conditions don’t suit you. You know… without completely getting rid of all the other options the developer still has on offer. So your “we” at least does not include “me”


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 21, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> "These are not products designed for every user, but rather the particular user. It is in this vein that we have decided to have a limited release period for each product, so each user who decides to pick up the particular library can feel it gives them a sense of identity."
> 
> My identity is owning the sample library that one else does. When will we get nft sample libraries for maximum individual identity? So I guess supporting the product and reducing clutter wasn't the issue. It was all about identity. (Whatever that even means)


I love Audio Imperia so it pains me to say this but that kind of marketing is almost as obnoxious as Spitfires

I'll still buy the products based on their merit


----------



## Evans (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s one very binary way to respond. You could also just ignore these little libraries because their release conditions don’t suit you. You know… without completely getting rid of all the other options the developer still has on offer. So your “we” at least does not include “me”


If that was directed at me... If you think that I think that I could speak for literally everyone with a simple "we" then you must think pretty poorly of me and I'm disappointed in us both.

Time for me to make my exit. 'Tis a silly place.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 21, 2022)

I wouldn’t read too deep into the “identity” thing.

Seems like they are just saying,

“These libraries are very focused, and are for people who like and use this particular sound in their work.”

I can also say that certain sample libraries do in fact confirm what i like, what I don’t like, my preferences, etc. Some libraries just speak to me, while others collect digital dust, and that’s all associated with my identity.

For example, when I open up a library, like Thrill or Pandora, I’m instantly reminded why I love composing horror music so much. It resonates with me, with who I am.

Because these libraries have a very specific theme, they’re naturally going to appeal to people who use _that_ sound.

Hex is going to appeal to me far more than someone who doesn’t normally compose horror music. People who aren’t interested in this genre will probably just pass on the library, so yeah, not for everyone!


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I wouldn’t read too deep into the “identity” thing.
> 
> Seems like they are just saying,
> 
> ...


I agree.
You are missing one point however, things/context are changing: one thing is what I like or do today, one thing is what I could be liking and wanting to use in the future, i.e. one or two years from now. This change could be due the evolution of my musical "identity" or simply because of a specific project I am assigned to. In that case I would have no opportunity to get this library (that's not true for Pandora and Thrill).
This sounds unfair or plain wrong to me.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2022)

Last year I never thought I needed a univibe for my pedal board….now I have one I use it all the time….

This library might not be the direction I’m heading in right now….but next year it might….but it will be gone for good…..


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> but it will be gone for good…..


You’ll live


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You’ll live


Still seems weird though - a lot of potential customers for @audioimperia


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Still seems weird though….


I am happy you reiterated. I was still confused about how you REALLY felt. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 21, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> I agree.
> You are missing one point however, things/context are changing: one thing is what what I like or do today, one thing is what I could be liking and wanting to use in the future, i.e. one or two years from now. This change could be due the evolution of my musical "identity" or simply because of a specific project I am assigned to. In that case I would have no opportunity to get this library (that's not true for Pandora and Thrill).
> This sounds unfair or plain wrong to me.


I understand your point. 

I think if your tastes or projects change frequently, and you for-see yourself using something like this later down the road, then it probably wouldn’t hurt to just pick it up, especially if you already like the sound of it.

I also think the price is on point to accommodate someone who might be on the fence. $39 seems like a small price to pay for a library that you might or might not use. I’ve regretfully spent A LOT more on certain libraries that I never use. If i had only spent $39 on those libraries, I wouldn’t feel like i got kicked in the dick so hard.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am happy you reiterated. I was still confused about how you REALLY felt. Thanks.


Did I tell you It still feels weird…..😂


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I understand your point.
> 
> I think if your tastes or projects change frequently, and you for-see yourself using something like this later down the road, then it probably wouldn’t hurt to just pick it up, especially if you already like the sound of it.
> 
> I also think the price is on point to accommodate someone who might be on the fence. $39 seems like a small price to pay for a library that you might or might not use. I’ve regretfully spent A LOT more on certain libraries that I never use. If i had only spent $39 on those libraries, I wouldn’t feel like i got kicked in the dick so hard.


You hit the nail on the head….

I’ll simplify your post….

#FOMOkickmeinthedick

😜👍


----------



## Pincel (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh boy, here we go again... I don't really need this, but somehow I really want it, as it may come in handy at some point. Sounds great from the context of the demos, which might not mean that much in the end as we've come to learn over time.

I do have to agree with most users though, it seems like one of those 'limited just because we can' scenarios, which never feels great for the customer. FOMO is a real thing unfortunately. I'll try to fight my urge on this one just because of that... But we'll see.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2022)

Pincel said:


> Oh boy, here we go again... I don't really need this, but somehow I really want it, as it may come in handy at some point. Sounds great from the context of the demos, which might not mean that much in the end as we've come to learn over time.
> 
> I do have to agree with most users though, it seems like one of those 'limited just because we can' scenarios, which never feels great for the customer. FOMO is a real thing unfortunately. I'll try to fight my urge on this one just because of that... But we'll see.


Don’t get kicked in the dick!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Don’t get kicked in the dick!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 21, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


>


Pretty sure that’s Prince Albert, not Prince Henry.


----------



## Pincel (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Pretty sure that’s Prince Albert, not Prince Henry.


Whoever it may be, those were some royal balls.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Last year I never thought I needed a univibe for my pedal board….now I have one I use it all the time….
> 
> This library might not be the direction I’m heading in right now….but next year it might….but it will be gone for good…..


Agreed on the Univibe (I have several clones)... if I could keep only three pedals on my board it would take 2 seconds to decide - they'd be a Fuzz, Univibe, and a Wah.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 21, 2022)

A while back I found an easy way of avoiding FOMO:

Click “Ignore Thread”  

Not even kidding, it works!


----------



## thenorthernsounds (Jun 22, 2022)

This is a great idea! Love the sounds already. Definitely getting it.


----------



## mgaewsj (Jun 22, 2022)

not sure it's ok to post this in a commercial thread but given it's about Performance Samples I guess it's probably fine. 
Interestingly enough, in a completely opposite move, Jasper Blunk has just announced he is re-introducing Caspian, Con Moto and Fluid Shorts I to the catalogue.

(Love it...)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

mgaewsj said:


> not sure it's ok to post this in a commercial thread but given it's about Performance Samples I guess it's probably fine.
> Interestingly enough, in a completely opposite move, Jasper Blunk has just announced he is re-introducing Caspian, Con Moto and Fluid Shorts I to the catalogue.
> 
> (Love it...)


Should give you a solid idea of what will likely happen here too…


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Should give you a solid idea of what will likely happen here too…


What will happen ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> What will happen ?


Might happen: announce some library will be taken off the market forever, and then bring it back  (just me speculating though)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> What will happen ?


The world will end. On a Tuesday.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The world will end. On a Tuesday.


Always on tuesdays. Luckily infinite versions of us are going to survive because their multiverse-universe will end on other tuesdays. It’s weird to realize that one resides in the ONE universe that always has the stupid things happening. What are the odds!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Always on tuesdays. Luckily infinite versions of us are going to survive because their multiverse-universe will end on other tuesdays. It’s weird to realize that one resides in the ONE universe that always has the stupid things happening. What are the odds!


Precisely: infinity to one.


----------



## davidson (Jul 27, 2022)

So now its been a while, how are those of you who bought Hex feeling about the library? Do the shorts have round-robins at all?


----------



## BenG (Jul 27, 2022)

Does anyone have any examples of the shorts included? Couldn’t find them in the walk through video/demos :/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 27, 2022)

I didn't think the library had any shorts. Some of the atonal sounds might be short, but I thought that the sung articulations are all long.


----------



## davidson (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm not sure about @BenG, but I was referring to the atonal shorts.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 27, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm not sure about @BenG, but I was referring to the atonal shorts.


The walkthrough they posted actually covers everything (Timestamped it so it starts during the atonal section).

The only atonal samples that qualify as shorts are the whispered syllables/breaths you hear like Fa, Sh, etc. It's a really simple library, 2 patches... ('Simple' not implying _bad_, but simple as in what you see is exactly what you get.)

There are some RRs. The cycle is random so it's a little difficult to say how many for sure, but it sounds like 4 or so. Even the the gliss fx have a few RRs. Most sound like 4, but a few risers may be two or three. (But that's not typically an issue with risers/falls anyway)...


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 27, 2022)

It’s a cool little library. I’m a big AI fan, so even though I had this territory covered for the most part, I still wanted it, and also wanted to support AI (this being their first Flourish library and all).

About the library though…

Most of these types of effects are usually found within dedicated choir libraries, so if you don’t want to splurge on a full choir library just for the fx, or if your choir library doesn’t have any fx, then Hex has you covered.

But i guess it’s not just one shot fx. There are some playable patches that remind me a little of what can be found in SA’s Solstice, but creepier.

I do wish they had individual patches for each type of effect, instead of clumping them into either tonal or atonal (if i remember right), but it’s really no big deal.

One minor peeve is that there is a somewhat unpleasant volume jump in the higher octaves of some of the playable patches. I feel like this should have been adjusted/corrected in the programming phase before it was released.

Aside from that, it’s a solid little library that’s great for instant creepiness. It’s a smaller choir, so there is something intimately charming about it that I really dig. You can hear little nuances and detail in the vocals that I think add to the overall creep factor.

Fun library all around.


----------



## BenG (Jul 28, 2022)

davidson said:


> I'm not sure about @BenG, but I was referring to the atonal shorts.


Ah, I was hoping for some straight-forward staccatos but I think I misunderstood as they are not included.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jul 28, 2022)

@audioimperia when's the next flourish? I quite enjoyed the pain and suffering it induced along with the library itself..I'm ready for more!


----------



## davidson (Jul 28, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> The walkthrough they posted actually covers everything (Timestamped it so it starts during the atonal section).
> 
> The only atonal samples that qualify as shorts are the whispered syllables/breaths you hear like Fa, Sh, etc. It's a really simple library, 2 patches... ('Simple' not implying _bad_, but simple as in what you see is exactly what you get.)
> 
> There are some RRs. The cycle is random so it's a little difficult to say how many for sure, but it sounds like 4 or so. Even the the gliss fx have a few RRs. Most sound like 4, but a few risers may be two or three. (But that's not typically an issue with risers/falls anyway)...



I bought it and just came back to report on the RR's for the shorts. Yeah from what I can tell it's usually 3. Would have been nice to have some control over the RR order but it's still better than having none.


----------



## ascherren (Jul 29, 2022)

Let's start a petition that they fix the volume issues between patches with an update!


----------



## davidson (Jul 29, 2022)

ascherren said:


> Let's start a petition that they fix the volume issues between patches with an update!


I'm too lazy, but is it possible to dive into kontakt and edit them manually?


----------



## Peter Satera (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm actually alright with the short lifetime purchase, it's a good price too for the bespoke recordings. Happy to pick it up.

To me, it's not too dissimilar to Spitfire during black Friday, the previous year before last, you had to spend hundreds to get the library which is only available for a limited time too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 31, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> I'm actually alright with the short lifetime purchase, it's a good price too for the bespoke recordings. Happy to pick it up.
> 
> To me, it's not too dissimilar to Spitfire during black Friday, the previous year before last, you had to spend hundreds to get the library which is only available for a limited time too.


It's a lot better than what Spitfire does - well, better if you actually want the library on a limited release!


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 31, 2022)

I don't like time limited stuff, but for $40 having a very dark and brooding choir seems right up my alley. One of my favorite vibes is dark and evil, and I can imagine being able to use these. Creating music that, like my anxiety disorder, likes to perhaps signal impending doom seems cathartic to me...

Now if Nucleus full version goes on sale... well... I would imagine my wallet would be even lighter.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's a lot better than what Spitfire does - well, better if you actually want the library on a limited release!


Dark, evil ? Could be right up your ' _neighborhood nunnery_ ' alley ! 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Dark, evil ? Could be right up your ' _neighborhood nunnery_ ' alley ! 🐈‍⬛


I know! @Awoo Composer and I must be spiritual kin!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 31, 2022)

again with the nuns...


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 2, 2022)

@audioimperia Moar pleeaz


----------



## Alex84 (Aug 2, 2022)

Now it is gone...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Satorious (Aug 2, 2022)

This library sounded wonderful, but I question the wisdom of @audioimperia releasing things in this way when we are facing a global recession and the cost of living is starting to bite (especially for composers). They are perfectly entitled to do this of course and I'm sure many of the FOMO crowd did jump... it was a turn-off for me personally though - hope they will reevaluate this marketing strategy moving forward.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Satorious said:


> This library sounded wonderful, but I question the wisdom of @audioimperia releasing things in this way when we are facing a global recession and the cost of living is starting to bite (especially for composers). They are perfectly entitled to do this of course and I'm sure many of the FOMO crowd did jump... it was a turn-off for me personally though - hope they will reevaluate this marketing strategy moving forward.


I fear that, facing their own financial difficulties due this recession, that this strategy is intended precisely to move people to buy now instead of waiting. It might be that a different thought process was behind it - namely, that a product on sale for a limited time remains scarce (at least until it is re-released). This scarcity can itself be valuable - or at least valued, because it gives people samples that not everyone can get access to.


----------



## KurtisDig (Aug 2, 2022)

Really hope Audio Imperia will re-introduce the Hex Choir at some point again. I would've loved to get it but financially I just can't right now. Would suck to miss out on this library forever because it was only available during a rough time for me.


----------



## Satorious (Aug 2, 2022)

I guess we wait and see! I've seen exclusivity touted and re-badged so many times by various companies as a marketing gimmick now that it holds almost no sway with me. Exclusivity is recording and creating your own sounds from scratch - but not enough of us (myself included) do this!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 2, 2022)

This could be equally be used to figure out what exactly the market wants with limited yield on them to turn around a full fledged project. Ex if a limit release choir like this picks up interest they could launch a full blown expanded and extended version.

In fact why wouldnt they use it as an idea board? It's the perfect form to do it in.

Contrarian signing out.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> This could be equally be used to figure out what exactly the market wants with limited yield on them to turn around a full fledged project. Ex if a limit release choir like this picks up interest they could launch a full blown expanded and extended version.
> 
> In fact why wouldnt they use it as an idea board? It's the perfect form to do it in.
> 
> Contrarian signing out.


Not very contrarian, since explicitly your point was about how they would decide what to release and is thus consistent with any view about why they decided on temporary releases in any case... It can also do double duty as a reason for having limited release windows, but the reasoning for that is at best implicit in your statement. I'd guess that would be that they wouldn't want to continue with any experiments that didn't meet with interest, and so they want a built in reason for discontinuing them other than 'we tried this, not enough of you bought it, so we're junking it'.

Does that read as weirdly hostile and pedantic? I don't know - I don't have the mental resources to edit it, so I'll just say sorry in advance just in case!


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 2, 2022)

audioimperia said:


> It’s honestly not designed to be a FOMO type marketing … thing. I’ll try to explain the reasoning behind the LTO decision:
> 
> Keeping the catalog as uncluttered as possible is a real issue for a small developer with limited resources and limited available hours. For quite some time now we’ve been hoping to be able to offer quality, affordable, fresh, maybe sometimes unorthodox and unusual content that doesn’t necessarily fit the mold or into bigger product concepts. That’s how we, as a company, started and we wanted to go back to our roots a little bit.
> 
> ...



FYI, I only fully realized you have a new choir library out, when it was already no longer available. And I'm quite active on VI:C, I just don't monitor the announcement section. I browse the forum exclusively over the latest posts feed and I know many people do. Since you post in Tier 1 announcements I assume there was an ad banner, but I honestly don't remember. I don't pay much attention to them.

I can kind of see where you are coming from, but I think it would work better if you presented these things more like performance samples do with all their disclaimers. You could have a section on your website for an "expert line" of products, where you get greeted with a disclaimer like "This means you need to be an expert to use these, you need to own the full version of kontakt, and there is no support for products in this line." When you release a new product you could put that one boxshot into your product catalog page for a limited time while you advertise it, and when you click on it you get to the disclaimer page first and then to the expert line area with the product details. And after 6 weeks or the end of the marketing push or whatever, just pull the boxshot from the product catalog, but leave the other pages working so that people can buy if they want to, as long as they know about it. That kind of boutique flair of special products you can only buy when you "know the secret menu" and that are "only for experts" will probably work better than the FOMO marketing too. And it saves you all the questions about "where has X from your catalog gone?" in the future. You said you want to do more of these releases and google and other websites will remember them all for years to come. If you pull them all from sale an increasing number of people who are first hearing about you might do so by learning about a product that you are no longer selling and will be really confused. I don't think that's a great first impression.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Not very contrarian, since explicitly your point was about how they would decide what to release and is thus consistent with any view about why they decided on temporary releases in any case... It can also do double duty as a reason for having limited release windows, but the reasoning for that is at best implicit in your statement. I'd guess that would be that they wouldn't want to continue with any experiments that didn't meet with interest, and so they want a built in reason for discontinuing them other than 'we tried this, not enough of you bought it, so we're junking it'.
> 
> Does that read as weirdly hostile and pedantic? I don't know - I don't have the mental resources to edit it, so I'll just say sorry in advance just in case!


Nope, not hostile at all! I couldn't get worked up about this if I tried in any event and maybe because this initial release does feel limited and not too experimental that you can't find other libraries with similar content. This is literally a 'no damage can be done' scenario for me. 

I guess to play devil's advocate to myself....maybe if they released a bigger package, something so incredibly unique that a near field item couldn't be found elsewhere and it was something with a high price tag in these release windows I would be more annoyed. I doubt it but maybe.

The formula here though seems way short of an emergency broadcast message being fired out and the content out there and beyond here is so rich. Flourishes are not going to make me feel like I lost anything but they can try and make me feel that way and I'll get excited.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 2, 2022)

KurtisDig said:


> Really hope Audio Imperia will re-introduce the Hex Choir at some point again. I would've loved to get it but financially I just can't right now. Would suck to miss out on this library forever because it was only available during a rough time for me.


They wrote this on the 1st page:

_What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second change to make sure you won't feel like you missed out._


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> They wrote this on the 1st page:
> 
> _What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second change to make sure you won't feel like you missed out._


That's nice for those who are following closely enough. And anyone who isn't, hopefully won't ever find out if they've missed out on something they'd have loved!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 2, 2022)

Whole thing has bummed me hugely. Put in dent in audioimperia as well. 
A HEX on it !! 😠


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Whole thing has bummed me hugely. Put in dent in audioimperia as well.
> A HEX on it !! 😠


Don't get involved in black magic, it only leads to diabetes and unrealistic expectations about romance.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Don't get involved in black magic, it only leads to diabetes and unrealistic expectations about romance.



👍🏻 💓 🤣 😢


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Aug 2, 2022)

So...what's and when our next treat? 😉😃 @audioimperia


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 2, 2022)

Niv Schrieber said:


> So...what's and when our next treat? 😉😃 @audioimperia


It was going to be Pox Choir, sampled entirely from basso profundo Howler monkeys, but recent outbreaks of monkey pox made it deemed too insensitive for public release (yet).


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Awoo Composer (Aug 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>



Dark, otherworldly textures? Stop bullying me Audio Imperia... dark textures is like my calling card.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 5, 2022)

I like this one but I think I can let it go...sounds like I have this area covered with the MNTRA.io stuff. I feel like I already win anyways when the tears start flowing in here.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>



They should really make this video public, as the audio demos on their website aren't that great at all. Some of the sounds in the video though do sound quite good. But the amount of content for the price is pretty insane, only 81 patches for $39 is quite a high price, considering for £29.99 + vat you could get the DIVA ANAHERA BUNDLE from The Unfinished which contains 300 patches. Obviously programming those all for kontakt takes quite a bit of time, but still, for the amount of content included, I'll definitely be skipping this one.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Aug 28, 2022)

Is there a reason you chose not to implement the sustain pedal?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 28, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> They should really make this video public, as the audio demos on their website aren't that great at all. Some of the sounds in the video though do sound quite good. But the amount of content for the price is pretty insane, only 81 patches for $39 is quite a high price, considering for £29.99 + vat you could get the DIVA ANAHERA BUNDLE from The Unfinished which contains 300 patches. Obviously programming those all for kontakt takes quite a bit of time, but still, for the amount of content included, I'll definitely be skipping this one.


One thing to remember: this is a _*Curated*_ package from AI. They are _*very excited*_ about this new product line. Maybe we’ll see a tape synth soon from them?


----------



## gedlig (Aug 28, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> One thing to remember: this is a _*Curated*_ package from AI. They are _*very excited*_ about this new product line. Maybe we’ll see a tape synth soon from them?


100 tapes on BF


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 4, 2022)

@audioimperia it's that time! What's next?


----------



## Phazma (Nov 5, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> @audioimperia it's that time! What's next?


BF Deal: All Flourish releases up to now in a bundle available only during november at the crazy price of only 100$ total


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 7, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> @audioimperia it's that time! What's next?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 7, 2022)

audioimperia said:


>








I'm Sold on this one for sure.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 7, 2022)

Midnight strings sounds really great and an amazing toolkit for horror and thriller. I would have jumped on this normally but trying to save every extra cash for BF.


----------



## NoVc375 (Dec 19, 2022)

Pretty curious with what's next in this series!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

NoVc375 said:


> Pretty curious with what's next in this series!


Is there going to be a next item? Or was that the last one for now.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 19, 2022)

Wow it would be nice if it was the last ... because I've bought all of them ... but I surely hate these "limited series" type of things.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 20, 2022)

Without wading through the twelve pages of this thread, can anybody tell me how many Flourish libraries have been released so far? Thanks!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 20, 2022)

From what I recall:

Midnight Strings
Tempus
Astral
Hex Choir


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> From what I recall:
> 
> Midnight Strings
> Tempus
> ...


I think that's right. Did they say how many there would be in total? I have a vague memory about it being discussed but I don't know if there was any answer.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 20, 2022)

I do recall (back on page 1) they said "It'll be quite a few and quite frequently." So that makes it sound like we haven't even reached 1/2 of what they planned.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I do recall (back on page 1) they said "It'll be quite a few and quite frequently." So that makes it sound like we haven't even reached 1/2 of what they planned.


Thumbs up for delivering the message. Frowny face for the content.


----------



## Iondot (Dec 20, 2022)

Just to register that I'm not a fan of creating false scarcity. It's wasteful, even when virtual, and as presented here, seems ripe to turn off lots of folks from both the product and the company.


sostenuto said:


> Whole thing has bummed me hugely. Put in dent in audioimperia as well.
> A HEX on it !! 😠


As an example, here I am, months later, just becoming aware of these libraries that appear to have a fruit fly's lifespan. No one here seems to entirely know how many there have been. The link on the first page is dead because that product is long gone so I don't even know where to find the current one (or even if there is a current one.) I've no interest in hunting around. It also occurs to me that if the product is available for just a few weeks, it wouldn't make sense to spend a lot of time on QA before release, or support after. 

This practice also doesn't instill confidence in the quality of the product.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 20, 2022)

I bought 2 of the 4 they've released and both were well worth the mere $39. 
Audio Imperia also wrote on the 1st page:

_What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second chance to make sure you won't feel like you missed out._

Those that don't like the model don't buy it. Those that have been curious however will most likely have a second opportunity, and can mull it over between now and then.


----------



## Iondot (Dec 20, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Those that don't like the model don't buy it. Those that have been curious however will most likely have a second opportunity, and can mull it over between now and then.


As per your suggestion, I won't be buying anything from Audio Imperia based on this marketing technique and it seems I'm not alone. It is data they should have going forward.


----------



## davidson (Dec 20, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I bought 2 of the 4 they've released and both were well worth the mere $39.
> Audio Imperia also wrote on the 1st page:
> 
> _What we've discussed internally as an option is to release this year's June release again next year in June. But then after that, that'd be it. But that way at least there's a second chance to make sure you won't feel like you missed out._
> ...


So they went with an 'Absolutely only for sale during this 6 week period (unless we decide to release it again as many times as we feel fit)' approach. Fantastic.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 20, 2022)

Iondot said:


> Just to register that I'm not a fan of creating false scarcity. It's wasteful, even when virtual, and as presented here, seems ripe to turn off lots of folks from both the product and the company.


The McRib has entered the chat and strongly disagrees.


----------



## Iondot (Dec 20, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> The McRib has entered the chat and strongly disagrees.


The McRib disagrees with my digestion as well.


----------



## Fenicks (Dec 20, 2022)

I've only just learned about these Flourish libraries, and I'm perplexed and rather annoyed that I can't even find any demos or walkthroughs for them. Everything has been deleted as if they never existed. I get that they're limited edition, but at least let me hear what I'm missing out on.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 20, 2022)

Fenicks said:


> I get that they're limited edition, but at least let me hear what I'm missing out on.








Couldn’t find the other two, but there you go.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Fenicks (Dec 21, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Couldn’t find the other two, but there you go.



It was Hex Choir I wanted to hear the most and was searching for, but thanks for these.


----------

